# Where to buy heat press machine in Toronto, Canada?



## jnjsweetened (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello does anyone know where to purchase a heat press machine in Toronto, Canada?


----------



## marc elliot (Feb 22, 2007)

HIX has a distributor listed on their website.
Good luck


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I would think Stahls Canada sells them....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Just to give you more info on the leads above:
Ontario, Canada

Stahls' online - Contact Us


----------



## jnjsweetened (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Rodney, but is there something wrong with those site because I can't navigate any of the link buttons plus it won't show me any of the prices specially stahls.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jnjsweetened said:


> Thanks Rodney, but is there something wrong with those site because I can't navigate any of the link buttons plus it won't show me any of the prices specially stahls.


You might try going to the stahls.com homepage instead and navigate through there.

You may need to contact them directly for the pricing.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

jnjsweetened said:


> Thanks Rodney, but is there something wrong with those site because I can't navigate any of the link buttons plus it won't show me any of the prices specially stahls.


im not rodney .....you need to set up an account. 1-800-521-5255


----------



## dzuki77 (May 13, 2008)

If anyone still needs this info: RUBENSTEIN BROTHERS 27 KODIAK CRESCENT, 416-638-0638


----------



## mdniaz (Jan 20, 2009)

ASC365.net


----------



## joudig (Aug 21, 2015)

mdniaz said:


> ASC365.net


Hi, I've heard bad reviews about their products, are they reliable?


----------

